# تحليل الدوائر الكهربائية



## ياسمين يوسف عمرو (2 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا طالبة سنة ثانية هندسة اتصالات وادرس مادة تحليل دوائر كهربائية 
(1)
واواجه صعوبة في فهم هذا المساق فارجو ان تفيدوني باسماء مواقع ممكن ان تساعدني 
في ادراك خفايا هذا المساق 
وجزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## abdbnw (4 أكتوبر 2009)

رابط جيد لهذا الموضوع
http://faculty.kfupm.edu.sa/ee/husainm/teaching.htm


----------



## Ahmed Adel (5 أكتوبر 2009)

www.allaboutcircuits.com


----------



## اتصالاتي فلسطيني (8 أكتوبر 2009)

mmmmm nice future yasmeen sure you will find what you want so already we have coverage electric circuits 1 2 but plz specify your request ; i have the books and it's solutions and qizzes and expected questions in all exams satges since i have took this courses with my lovely lecturer ghandi manasra in palestine polytechnic university


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (16 أكتوبر 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## nedalmomani (16 أكتوبر 2009)

QUOTE][/quote] الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر


----------

